
Microsoft Research project uLink – the equivalent of web URLs to mobile apps - eDameXxX
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=264657
======
eDameXxX
Video from article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkEGtwtpomc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkEGtwtpomc)

